# Tests photoshop ! A vos macs !!!



## JPTK (27 Mars 2003)

Salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vous propose de faire un test sur photoshop 6 ou 7 peu importe, j'ai bien conscience que ce test n'aura aucune valeur mais c'est juste pour raviver 5 minutes mon envie de power mac et de jaguar.
J'ai un imac 333, avec 256 mo de ram à 66,7 mhz, 6 go de DD, 6 mo de vram et il tourne sur mac os 9.2.2. (très bien en l'occurence).

Je vous propose donc de faire 2 opérations sous photshop et me communiquer vos résultats. Je mets à votre disposition à l'url suivante une photo en jpeg de 40 ko : http://users.skynet.be/fa349666/wood01+.jpg

C'est un "nu" de ma copine que j'ai choisi afin de vous motiver un peu plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les 2 opérations à effectuer dans photoshop et mes résultats :

- menu image &gt; taille de l'image : faites passer la résolution de 72 à 700 dpi (conserver les proportions, rééchantillonnage BICUBIQUE)
= 18 secondes.

- faites ensuite passer l'image du mode rvb à cmjn = 59 sec.

Voilà c'est tout, alors à vos macs et faites moi rêver un peu !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme je compte investir dans un mono 1 ghz avec un écran de 19 crt (je n'ai "que" 15000 F) je suis particulièrement intéressé par ses résultats, mais je précise que TOUT les résultats m'intéressent, en particulier tout ceux des PM (du mono 400 au bi pro 1,42 en passant par quicksilver), des Emacs, des nouveaux Imacs, PB et ibook !!! 

@+ Ben.


----------



## PowerMike G4 (27 Mars 2003)

Hello !

Alors j'ai fait tes tests sur un bi-pro 867 Mhz , 256 Mo RAM , GeForce 4 Ti et:

redimensionnement: 4 sec

conversion des couleurs: 9 sec

Donc voilà ....

Tu n'as plus qu'à t'acheter un PowerMac !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ +


----------



## PowerMike G4 (27 Mars 2003)

(sur photoshop 7 et 10.2.4 bien sur)


----------



## PowerMike G4 (27 Mars 2003)

Par redimensionnement j'entends changement de résolution ... lol

Bon cette fois j'pense que tout est clair!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bye


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2003)

Super, merci pour cette première réponse... 
Bon c'est pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5 fois plus rapide quoi... mais je suis pas sur le cul non plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suivant ! 

Merci MIKE


----------



## jfh (28 Mars 2003)

G4 733 mhz 768 mo  geforce2 mx  montre en main

taille de l'image : 3 sec
rvb -&gt; cmjn : 7 sec 30

voila
ca aide ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Mac Bi pro 2x1.2 Ghz, 1.2 G de ram, Mac OS X.2.4
Toutes applications fermées
Photoshop 5.0.2 sous Classic (je n'ai que cela...)

Passage en 700 DPI : 1 sec
Passage du 700 DPI en CMJN : 7 sec

Cordialement


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

T'as nické le bi pro ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec une carte graphique moindre si je ne m'abuse... (mais bon je n'y connais pas grand chose et peut etre n'intervient t'elle pas pour ce genre de calcul).
Ce sont les 768 mo de ram qui feraient la différence alors ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci en tout cas pour ce ptit test...
JE veux un G4 1 ghz avec 1 go de ram !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez encore !!! Je veux l'imac 800 et 1 ghz et le PM mono 1 ghz et le Emac !!


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

Mac Bi pro 2x1.2 Ghz, 1.2 G de ram, Mac OS X.2.4
Toutes applications fermées
Photoshop 5.0.2 sous Classic (je n'ai que cela...)
Passage en 700 DPI : 1 sec
Passage du 700 DPI en CMJN : 7 sec


ah ouai difficile de faire mieux là qd même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci !


----------



## jfh (28 Mars 2003)

petite précision je suis sous photoshop 7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y avait camino et indesign qui tournait en même temps , je ne sais pas si ca change qq chose en temps de calcul, je ne pense pas

mon mac me va très bien je suis pas près de changer je pense
sauf peu etre si je me décide (et si j'ai l'argent) pour le prog 3D que je veux alors la peu etre un ordi plus puissant pour la 3D 
mais ce sera en collaboration entre les deux ordis


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2003)

sur mon ibook 800 / 640

premiere étape =&gt; 700DPI =&gt; 4 sec
Seconde étape =&gt; RVB/CMJN =&gt; 21 sec

voila


----------



## PowerMike G4 (28 Mars 2003)

En tout cas moi j'ai compris qu'il me faut de la ram ! 
Avec mes 256 Mo , ça vole pas très haut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dés que je peux je me rajoute le Go !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ciaoo


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,

Pour te donner une idée et sans intention aucune de vouloir faire chauffer démesuremment ta carte bancaire, ce week end j'ai travaillé sur ma config (Mac OS X.2.4, Bipro 2x1.2, 1.2 G de RAM) avec Photoshop 5.0.2 sous classic.

L'image est une image 14000x16000 en 400 dpi ( a peut pret 300 Mo).

Le temps de chargement du fichier est de 60 sec. Le passage en 72 dpi 40 sec.

Mais surtout, tu coupe, tu colle, tu zoome sans blocage. C'est fluide et réactif.

Je ne suis pas ce que l'on peut appeller un inconditionnel du Macintosh mais vraiment, vraiment, les derniers BiPro d'Apple sont nés pour être des bêtes pour l'image et le son.

Cordialement


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

Bon c'est cool, impressionnant même, surtout pour cette fluidité avec une image de 300 mo... mais bon ta config ne sera pas la mienne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca me rassure un peu après les médiocre résultats publiés par Adobe face au dell 3 ghz, de toute façon, je ne pourrais qu'être satisfait avec un PM vu ma config actuel.

Merci pour le ibook aussi !

Le PM mono 1 ghz ! Le imac 800 et 1 ghz ! le e mac 700 et 800 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ Ben


----------



## krigepouh (28 Mars 2003)

Salut !
Allez à moi de "défendre" les Titanium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Test 1 : 4 sec.
Test 2 : 19,3 sec.

Config :
--------
Titanium 550, Jaguar (10.2.4), 512 Mo de Ram et HD IBM 40 Go à 5400 t/mn le tout sous PhotoShop 7.

En rentrant je ferais (si j'y pense) le test sur l'iMac G4 800.

a+

PS : Pour illustrer la puissance d'Altivec et sans chercher à polémiquer car ce n'est pas le sujet du post, mais juste pour notre info, j'ai fait le même test par curiosité sur ma "console", les résultats ci-dessous.

Test 1 : 2.5 sec.
Test 2 : 23.3 sec. (gazé par mon "vieux" Tita  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Config "Console"
-----------------
PC Athlon 1800 XP, Radeon 9500 Pro 128 Mo, 256 Mo de Ram DDR (avec 512 de Ram les résultats seront sans doute très différents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krigepouh (28 Mars 2003)

Qui à un AluBook ou un new Titanium pour nous donner ses résultats ?? Ce serait interressant


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

super intéressant merci krigepouh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pense à l'imac !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ Ben


----------



## obi wan (28 Mars 2003)

pour le fun :

avec un PC  Pentium 2 350 MHz
                 160 Mo Ram
                 8 Mo VRam
                 4 Go DD rempli aux trois quarts
                 winchiotte 98
                 toshop 6

première opération : 25 sec.
deuxieme opération : 1 min. 58 sec.


jeudi prochain, mon cher revendeur me l'a promis, après une attente insoutenable d'un mois, je vais enfin recevoir mon G4  Bi-1.42  1 Go  120 Go DD Radeon 9000 pro, je te referai un test, si j'arrive à chronométrer...


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

Ouarf j'ai du mal à te croire quand même !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un pc à 2,3 ghz qui fait des résultats aussi minable ???? moins bien que mon imac de 333 ???? Un 2,3 ghz avec un DD de seulement 4 go ??? ca existe pas un dd de 4 go sur un pc qui a un proc  de 2,3 nan ?
Bon je met pas ta parole en doute mais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ Ben


----------



## maousse (28 Mars 2003)

C'est un pentium 2 à 350 MHz, pas un pentium à 2,350 MHz ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(enfin, si j'ai bien lu....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## krigepouh (28 Mars 2003)

En fait il faut lire Pentium II à 350 Mhz et non pas Pentium à 2350 Mhz...
CQFD


----------



## krigepouh (28 Mars 2003)

Aaargh Maousse m'a tué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faisons plutot des benchs sur les Macs, sinon le post va déraper... Hein ? C'est moi qui ai commencé ? aAh oui c'est vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bon ben je sors alors


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

merci, je comprends mieux... un lapsus révélateur de ma part aussi... un vieux fantasme de mac user


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

Nan nan c'est moi ki dit quand on arrête ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est mon test ! Je sais même pas faire un bench moi ! Ca se fait sous os 9 déjà ???
Je veux mon test pour PM 1ghz !!!!!!! Imac et emac !!!!


----------



## bacman (28 Mars 2003)

test bi pro 1,42/ 2 go ram/geforce 4 ti/ 10,2,4
72 à 700 dpi ......1 seconde
ensuite ta même image 700 dpi de rvb en cmjn.... 3 secondes
je ne peux essayer en os9 et je n'ai pas de pc pour comparer


----------



## jfh (28 Mars 2003)

bon la on va avoir dur de faire mieux
ca donne envie d'en avoir un quand même
bientot quand les G5 ou autres seront de la partie


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

merci Bacman pour ce test percutant... on a déjà moins mal au cul pour les 30 500 F de la machine sans écran...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'attends tjs le mono 1 ghz, le emac et le new imac


----------



## Yip (28 Mars 2003)

Sur mon Alu 640 Mo de ram :

Test 1 : environ 8 sec

Test 2 : environ 18 sec


à la louche, et en regardant l'horloge de la barre des menus, c pas trop précis


en plus de Toshop, y avait Safari (v67  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et un logiciel de p2p sur Airport, d'ailleurs j'avais pas vu que l'icône de ce dernier me faisait de l'oeil dans le dock pendant au moins le deuxième test.

Wala, Toshop 7, 10.2.4, et yo yo yo, et une bouteille de rhum, blanc ! hips...


----------



## Olive94 (28 Mars 2003)

Ma configuration est dans ma signature

Le test a été effectué sous toshop 7 sous OS 9.2.2

redimensionnement : 4 scdes
conversion de ton image en CMJN : 15 scdes

A noter que j'ai alloué 700 Mo de ram (SDRAM) à Photoshop 7
derriere j'avais Hotline server, un client pitbull et d'autres petits softs ouverts (soundjam, yahoo, graphic conv, acrobat, eurdora etc.)

Bacman, je sens que je vais faire un casse du coté D'Aix sous peu


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

ouai ouai mais bon faisons ça dans des conditions réalistes tout de même. Déjà alouer 700 mo de ram à Toshop... ouai je doute que ça soit vraiment utile mais bon, autant moi je lui en aloue peu (50 mo) mais 700... tu fais plus tourner que ça aussi... c'est pas réaliste je trouve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autant Toshop a besoin de beaucoup d'espace disk (2 go pour lui seul c'est déjà pas mal) autant l'allocation de la mémoire n'est pas si importante, à mon sens du moins...


----------



## colargol (28 Mars 2003)

Pas d'accord. Chez moi, Toshop se prend d'office près de 700Mo pour être à l'aise. J'ouvre les photos par dizaines, parfois d'avantage (reporter photo). Et avec 1,5 Go de Ram, il n'y a qu'avec Illustrator sur un gros fichier et XPress ou Indesign sur une maquette de 40 pages tournant en même temps qui m'obligent parfois à fermer quelques applis.


----------



## k3xA (28 Mars 2003)

sorry j'etais à coté
Imac 800 le vieux 512mo geforce 2MX psf 7.01 10.2.4 (camino ouvert
reechantillonage 1 sec 20)
RVB CMJN 1 sec 91  en ait erreur car passage en 300 dpi
pour 700dpi
reechantillonage  2sec 06
RVB CMJN  7 sec 10


----------



## Olive94 (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * ouai ouai mais bon faisons ça dans des conditions réalistes tout de même. Déjà alouer 700 mo de ram à Toshop... ouai je doute que ça soit vraiment utile mais bon, autant moi je lui en aloue peu (50 mo) mais 700... tu fais plus tourner que ça aussi... c'est pas réaliste je trouve.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autant Toshop a besoin de beaucoup d'espace disk (2 go pour lui seul c'est déjà pas mal) autant l'allocation de la mémoire n'est pas si importante, à mon sens du moins...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh ben pas pour moi toshop est mon principal outil de travail, puisqu'en fait je fais mes dessins dessus.
Donc quand j'ai des images en 300 dpi de grandes tailles avec plein de calques, ben plus y'a de ram mieux c'est
Si je pouvais bosser tout le temps avec 700 MO de ram, je le ferais crois moi, mais habituellement c'est plutot 400-500

J'ai refait ton test par curiosité en allouant 400 MO à toshop 7, et le resultat est exactement le meme (4 et 15 scdes)

D'ailleurs faut que je vois mes finances pour me prendre une petite barette de SDRAM bien enorme, ca doit plus couter tres cher maintenant
Une barette ca fait combien au maximum pour de la SDram ? 512  ou 1 GO ?


----------



## Olive94 (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * 
Autant Toshop a besoin de beaucoup d'espace disk (2 go pour lui seul c'est déjà pas mal) autant l'allocation de la mémoire n'est pas si importante, à mon sens du moins...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu parles d'un disque vierge sur lequel toshop va swapper si il lui manque de la mémoire ?
Mais justement, plus t'as de ram allouée a toshop, moins il swappe, et donc plus ca va vite ? si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement du biniou


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

Je viens de refaire le test avec mon image, en désactivant la ram virtuelle et en allouant 150 mo à toshop.
Le test est un peu faussé depuis le départ puisque l'image que j'ai sur mon DD fait 40 ko alors que quand je la dl depuis l'url que j'ai donnée au départ di posr, elle passe à 60 ko... bref pas très grave.

En tout cas je passe de 18 sec à 6 !! pour le 72 à 700 dpi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et de 59 à 45 pour le rvb à CMJN....

Conclusion vive les 1,5 go de ram !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 seconde ça donne à réfléchir pour les différents résultats que j'ai pu voir... mais une fois l'image plus lourde, les macs récents font bien la différence !

Pour la ram, je te conseille ce lien : http://www.crucial.com/eu/
Un site conseillé sur ce site même, pour les prix, le sérieux et les délais courts.

@+ Ben


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

Tu parles d'un disque vierge sur lequel toshop va swapper si il lui manque de la mémoire ?
Mais justement, plus t'as de ram allouée a toshop, moins il swappe, et donc plus ca va vite ? si j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement du biniou

C'est clair, j'ai pas l'habitude de raisonner avec des rams aussi importantes d'où le swap... ton raisonnement semble on ne plus logique.


----------



## Olive94 (28 Mars 2003)

Je crois de toutes facons que Toshop gere lui meme son systeme de memoire virtuellePerso je lui ai donné comme scratch disk une partoche vierge de 10 GO (je sais c un peu bcp la mais je l'ai pas premedité) de mon second disque 7200 rpm.

Bref oui la ram doit y faire jusqu'a un certain seuil en fonction de la taille de l'image mais je me souviens avoir pas mal galeré sur des dessins medicaux ou de multiples elements (genres cellules)  sur des calques separés me rendaient la vie difficile au moment de l'enregistrement


Merci pour ton URL, je vais aller voir ca de ce pas


----------



## krigepouh (28 Mars 2003)

Re
Comme promis voici les résultats sur mon iMac G4.

Test 1 : 2.8 sec.
Test 2 : 11.6 sec.

Config :
--------
iMac G4 800 (17 pouces), Jaguar (10.2.4), 512 Mo de Ram le tout sous PhotoShop 7.


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krigepouh:</font><hr /> * Salut !
Allez à moi de "défendre" les Titanium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Test 1 : 4 sec.
Test 2 : 19,3 sec.

Config :
--------
Titanium 550, Jaguar (10.2.4), 512 Mo de Ram et HD IBM 40 Go à 5400 t/mn le tout sous PhotoShop 7.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors à moi

Test 1 : 10 sec.
Test 2 : 14 sec.

Config : Ti550 768/40Go, 10.2.3, Photoshop 5.0 utilisé sous Classic (9.2.1)


----------



## minime (28 Mars 2003)

Il manque encore le MDD 1 GHz ?

QuickSilver 933 Mhz (10.2.4 et PS7) avec 1280 Mo ram, 4 MX
2 sec. et 10 sec. avec l'horloge de la barre des menus.


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Alors à moi

Test 1 : 10 sec.
Test 2 : 14 sec.

Config : Ti550 768/40Go, 10.2.3, Photoshop 5.0 utilisé sous Classic (9.2.1)  * 

[/QUOTE]

vraiment étrange commé résultat : très peu d'écart entre les deux chiffres.
De mon côté, sur mon Ti 400 (512 ram, Ps7, 10.2.4), voici les résultats :
12 sec 
44 sec
(je précise qu'il y a vait plein d'applis ouvertes et que la machine tourne depuis plusieurs jours -gros travail oblige ...-)

Conclusion : vivement les news PM, ou alors un petit retour à OS 9 ...


----------



## krigepouh (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Il manque encore le MDD 1 GHz ?

QuickSilver 933 Mhz (10.2.4 et PS7) avec 1280 Mo ram, 4 MX
2 sec. et 10 sec. avec l'horloge de la barre des menus.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Etrange... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a peu d'écarts par rapport à mon test sur iMac, alors que tu as un bus plus rapide, bourré de ram...

Rappel des résults :

_Test 1 : 2.8 sec.
Test 2 : 11.6 sec.

Config :
--------
iMac G4 800 (17 pouces), Jaguar (10.2.4), 512 Mo de Ram le tout sous PhotoShop 7.

_


----------



## minime (28 Mars 2003)

Pourtant je l'ai refait deux fois parce que j'étais surpris des résultats par rapport au 733.


----------



## Olive94 (28 Mars 2003)

Le second test de passage de RVB à CMJN est assez étrange, il ne doit faire appel qu'a un certain nombre de processus limités, car le G4 dual 1,25 de Didier est 'seulement" deux fois plus rapide que mon G4 400.
(7 scdes contre 14)

Alors que dans un calcul de type encodage il doit se montrer facilement 4X plus rapide je pense.


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

vraiment étrange commé résultat : très peu d'écart entre les deux chiffres.
De mon côté, sur mon Ti 400 (512 ram, Ps7, 10.2.4), voici les résultats :
12 sec 
44 sec
(je précise qu'il y a vait plein d'applis ouvertes et que la machine tourne depuis plusieurs jours -gros travail oblige ...-)

Conclusion : vivement les news PM, ou alors un petit retour à OS 9 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu as bien regardé mes tests, je n'ai pas Photoshop 7, seulement la version 5.0 sous classic. Et en effet les durées sont surprennantes.


----------



## obi wan (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * Ouarf j'ai du mal à te croire quand même !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un pc à 2,3 ghz qui fait des résultats aussi minable ???? moins bien que mon imac de 333 ???? Un 2,3 ghz avec un DD de seulement 4 go ??? ca existe pas un dd de 4 go sur un pc qui a un proc  de 2,3 nan ?
Bon je met pas ta parole en doute mais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ Ben    * 

[/QUOTE]


waaahhhhhoooouuuuuuuuuuu je crois que tu n'as pas bien lu c'était un pentium de deuxième génération cadencé à 350 MHz


----------



## obi wan (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * test bi pro 1,42/ 2 go ram/geforce 4 ti/ 10,2,4
72 à 700 dpi ......1 seconde
ensuite ta même image 700 dpi de rvb en cmjn.... 3 secondes
je ne peux essayer en os9 et je n'ai pas de pc pour comparer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et quand je pense que je dois attendre le mien jusqu'à jeudi prochain...


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2003)

Je sais que ce test n'a vraiment que peu de valeur mais qd même je vous rappel qd même ma config et mes résultats lors du 2e essai.

Imac 333 avec 256 mo de ram à 66 mhz
6 go de dd rempli à 60 %
6 mo de vram
150 mo alloués à Toshop 6 (pas de ram virtuelle et la seule appli en route)
mac os 9.2.2

1) 72 à 700 = 6 sec
2) rvb à cmjn (avec l'image à 700 dpi bien sûr) = 45 sec.

Bon toujours pas de I-mac 1 ghz et PM mono 1 ghtz ?
Personne l'a acheté ce PM ou quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ Merci à vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : je veux un quicksilver !!!! le PM mono fera guère mieux c'est sûr....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2003)

test 1 :4 secondes avec graphic converter sous X mais 25 secondes avec photoshop 5.5 sous classic...
 test 2 :22 secondes avec photoshop...

pourtant avec 768 Mo de RAM et un G4 700...
je me demande pourquoi GC met seulement 4 sec, et Photoshop 25 sec...
peut etre est ce du a classic...

PG


----------



## Olive94 (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> *
ps : je veux un quicksilver !!!! le PM mono fera guère mieux c'est sûr....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bacman avait l'air de dire que le mono 1 Gh etait tres proches du dual 1 GH en terme de perfs, si on ne se sert pas du multitache (pour des gros trucs bien sur)
Moi ca m'etonne pas des masse dans la mesure ou l'optimisation biproc des applis est encore aleatoire et plutot flou (voir polémique adobe/apple)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2003)

j'ai redémarrer le Mac:
test 1 :je passe de 25 a 22,5 sec sous toshop 5.5 classic
test 2:je passe de 22 a 18 sec sous toshop 5.5 classic..

par contre :avec graphic converter ,test 1 en 2,7 sec en faisant image puis résolution et ...1,8 sec en faisant image et modifier l'echelle ,dans les deux cas passage de 72 a 700 dpi...
comment expliquer cet ecart de 20 sec entre toshop et graphic converter pour le test 1?

peut etre faut il essayer en redémarrant sous 9?

PG


----------



## florentdesvosges (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * 
Imac 333 avec 256 mo de ram à 66 mhz
6 go de dd rempli à 60 %
6 mo de vram
150 mo alloués à Toshop 6 (pas de ram virtuelle et la seule appli en route)
mac os 9.2.2

1) 72 à 700 = 6 sec
2) rvb à cmjn (avec l'image à 700 dpi bien sûr) = 45 sec.
* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne comprends plus rien, mon Ti fait moins bien que l'iMac 333  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourtant
g4 400 vs g3 333
512 ram vs 256
8 vrm vs 6 vrm
mon hd (48 go 5400 tm) est à moitié plein.

Est-ce que c'est Jaguar finalement qui ralentit tout ça ??

PS : ça tombe bien, je revends mon Ti le mois prochain et je retourne sur l'iMac 4  de mes débuts. Je vais passer sous une foudre de guerre ...


----------



## Olive94 (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que c'est Jaguar finalement qui ralentit tout ça ?? * 

[/QUOTE]

Ne parlons pas de corde dans la maison du pendu


----------



## PowerMike G4 (29 Mars 2003)

je pense que les tests sur une image de 40 ko sont insignifiant , pour connaitre les vrais valeurs d'une machine sous photoshop , il faudrai prende une image de 40x60 cm en 1000 pixels/pouce , lui appliqué tout un tas de filtre  et là les processeurs montreront leur vrai capacité de calcul ....

Je trouve abérant qu'un bi-pro 867 soit plus lent qu'un mono 800 Mhz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin je dis ça , j'en sais rien mais voilà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cordialement


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2003)

Bon heureusement qu'il y a de tres bon résultats qd même parce que sinon j'aurai pas vraiment envie de changer mon vieux crin crin avec ces résultats en demi-teintes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est clair que mike à raison quant au fait qu'il faudrait travailler sur une image de 100 mo a moins, mais je rappelle que pour le passage de RVB à CMJN, l'image fait déjà + de 60 mo à ce moment là et avec ça on fait déjà un A4 en impression pro...
Par contre le résulat de Philippe est vraiment space... 22,5 sec sous classic pour la première opération ça me parait impossible... alors soit c'est du à classic, ou soit tu n'as pas alloué suffisament de mémoire à Toshop...

Pour GC, c'est une petite appli il me semble, c'est donc logique qu'elle soit plus véloce pour des opérations "légères" comme la première même si le temps de 22,5 sec sous toshop est anormalement élevé.

Merci @+ !

Ben


----------



## kertruc (29 Mars 2003)

On m'a pas demandé mon avis mais je le donne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




iMac G3 700 /512 Mo

1 : 6 sec
2 : 28 sec


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2003)

t'as bien fait !


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Mars 2003)

bon bin j'ai testé, le calcul des durées étant estimé par toshop himself (suffit de choisir durée dans le menu déroulant en bas à droite de la fenêtre du fichier), et je trouve que mon bon vieux powerbook de 3 ans s'en sort pas si mal et a quelques beaux restes !

donc récap de mes conditions :
pismo 500 mhz, 512 mo, dd 20 go d'origine dont une partition dédiée au swap de 2,5 go. un deuxième écran est branché en mode étendu ce qui fait supporter un double 1024x768 en millions de couleurs à la carte vidéo de 8 mo.
le tout sous mac os 10.2.4, et en n'ayant ouvert que toshop 7.

j'ai répété l'opération 4 fois de suite et j'obtiens ces scores en secondes :
étape 1 :   5,7   -   5,2   -  4,9   -   4,8
étape 2 : 29,7   -  29,8   - 25,6   - 25,7
remarque : le disque dur semble s'exiter dès la fin de la première étape, même si ça ne bloque pas la machine (merci osX)

vala vala

ça casse pas la barraque, mais ça n'est pas plus ridicule que certaines autres bécanes plus récentes et théoriquement plus puissantes mon avis est que ça vaut toujours le coup de se payer le plus haut de gamme possible, ça tient plus longtemps la route. perso je sens bien un 17" prendre la relève de mon pismo pour les trois prochaines années


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2003)

Voici mes résultats (G4 Quicksilver 867 Mhz, 896 Mo RAM, Mac OS X 10.2.4, Photoshop 7):
1ère opération : 2 sec.
2nde opération : 7 sec.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2003)

il tabasse bien le QS, moi je vais prendre ça d'occaz je le sent car en + contrairement au mono 1 ghz, il boote aussi en 9 sans bidouille risquée...


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * il tabasse bien le QS, moi je vais prendre ça d'occaz je le sent car en + contrairement au mono 1 ghz, il boote aussi en 9 sans bidouille risquée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Le monoprocesseur 1 Ghz existe aussi en QS, c'est un ancien haut de gamme.

'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2003)

ouf!!
effectivement,j'ai refait les tests en allouant 512Mo a Photoshop comme je faisait avec mon vieux imac bondi quand j'etais sous 9...
je pensait que meme une appli classic etait gérée de façon dynamique par osx...j'avais tort...et le pauvre toshop ,il n'avait que 16 Mo !!

nouveaux resutats

test 1 :3,5 sec

test 2: 11sec ...
tout de meme ,un PPC 7441 a 700Mhz,non mais!!!

PG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2003)

ce qu'on peut dire c'est que c'est la RAM qui fait la différence sur les G4...et les G3 a fréquence égale et RAM égale sont grillés:
regardez l'ibook 800
4sec vs 3,5 sec
21 sec vs 11 sec

 PG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2003)

pour olive 94 

www.ram-discount.com

512 Mo a 90 euros environs avec frais de port TVA 0% car c'est en suisse...

PG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2003)

l'emac est chaud
nouveaux tests:
2,5 sec et 10 sec...

 PG


----------



## Olive94 (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe71:</font><hr /> * pour olive 94 

www.ram-discount.com

512 Mo a 90 euros environs avec frais de port TVA 0% car c'est en suisse...

PG   * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci bcp Philippe j'y cours


----------



## Olive94 (29 Mars 2003)

Je poste juste le resultat d'un ami qui a un pc, non pas pour faire de la critique facile, mais pour info :

XP2000 (1.25 ghz)
Test avec 420 mo de ram + 85 % du proc libre à cause des autres appli
ouvertes (selon le gestionnaire des taches winXP)
Test1 : 1.8 secondes
Test2 : 11.20 secondes

Neanmoins j'ai testé son ordi, c'est une vrai fleche en multitache (il peut lire des divx de facons super fluide tout en ayant photoshop qui tourne a bloc en premier plan) + une copie en fond.
Pis il l'a payé 6500 ff, ce qui n'est pas tres cher.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2003)

Allez, avant que je parte faire un tour à la mer cet aprem... je vous propose un autre ptit test, avec une pixellisation d'un fichier illustrator EPS dans photoshop. Ce dernier permettra peut-être plus aux G4 de s'exprimer un peu plus.

Enregistrer sur votre DD le fichier suivant guebeille puis ouvrez le dans Toshop et demandez les spécificités suivantes








Résultat : 2 minutes et 28 secondes...

@+


----------



## Olive94 (29 Mars 2003)

Test de Pixellisation : 29 scdes sur mon G4 400


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2003)

le test 2 va moins vite que les G4...
et le G4 a 1,25 Ghz est kaziment 2 fois plus rapide a frequence egale...
bon le G 4 est plus cher ,mais c'est un mac ...et ca se paye...
PG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2003)

je ne peux pas faire le test ,toshop ne reconnait pas le format eps...
j'ai toshop 5.5(classic)...
que faire ?

PG

PS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




etit veinard ,j'irai bien faire un petit tour sur la cote belge en avril ...
je ne suis qu'a 325 km d'ostende autoroute direct depuis metz...
belle lumiere pour les photos avec ce ciel de traine...


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2003)

ouai d'abord ! moi aussi je dis pareil !


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2003)

Quand j'avais la version 4 de photoshop, il reconnaissait déjà le format eps de Tator... bizarre...

Je suis tjs pas partis en tt cas...


----------



## kertruc (30 Mars 2003)

Le deuxième test : 12,2 sec

iMac G3 700 / 512 Mo  

C'est rigolo d'étaler un G4 !!! et quelle différence avec ton iMac...


----------



## jfh (30 Mars 2003)

second test

16 sec pour G4 733 avec 768 mo 
pour le reste des infos voir plus haut


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2003)

allez continuez de me mettre à la rue... c'est cool... tant mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça me motivera pour prendre un G4 et le OSX tout buggé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez faites moi mal !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ ben


----------



## macmarco (30 Mars 2003)

Pixelisation (G4 867 Mhz, 896 Mo RAM, 10.2.4, Photoshop 7): 24 sec.


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kernnac:</font><hr /> * Le deuxième test : 12,2 sec

iMac G3 700 / 512 Mo  

C'est rigolo d'étaler un G4 !!! et quelle différence avec ton iMac... * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est clair, il est limite suspect ton résultat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as une bonne avance sur les G4... vraiment bizarre.

@+


----------



## Olive94 (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * 

C'est clair, il est limite suspect ton résultat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as une bonne avance sur les G4... vraiment bizarre.

@+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a peut etre une virgule en trop


----------



## PowerMike G4 (31 Mars 2003)

17 sec sur un G4 867 MDD 256 ram et toshop 7 et os x.2.4


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mars 2003)

non son test est possible ,c'est tout de meme un G3 700Mhz...avec 512 Mo de RAM...
un G4 700 Mhz avec la meme ram devrait faire le test en 6 secondes...
qui a un emac 700?Moi je ne peut faire le test ,je n'arrive pas lire eps...
tu aurais pu choisir un autre format...tiff au psd ...

PG


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mars 2003)

finalement c'est suspect...le G4 733 fait le test en 16 sec...avec 768 de ram...pas normal tout ca...

PG


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Mars 2003)

bo, ça dépend aussi de quant tu arrêtes le chrono (quand la montre disparaît ou quand la machine réelement finie de travailler -cf. bruit du disque dur-) ...

Je comprends toujours pas comment un iMac 233 sous Jaguar peut faire mieux que mon Ti 400 qui a plus de ram et qui a un disque aussi rapide


----------



## jfh (31 Mars 2003)

j'ai refait le test montre en main 
17 sec (au lieu des 16 avant) a l'apparition de l'image a l'ecran

pour le chronos record, il a bien mis 500 au lieu de laissé les 72 donné par defaut ??
parce que la tout le monde va se ruer dessus mais je ne dis pas impossible je cherche les réponse ca me semble tellement improbable


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mars 2003)

pas mal ta page sur les logos de la guerre...
c'est a gerber quand meme cette infos spectacle alors que des pauvres types se font tuer la bas...

PG


----------



## JPTK (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philippe71:</font><hr /> * non son test est possible ,c'est tout de meme un G3 700Mhz...avec 512 Mo de RAM...
un G4 700 Mhz avec la meme ram devrait faire le test en 6 secondes...
qui a un emac 700?Moi je ne peut faire le test ,je n'arrive pas lire eps...
tu aurais pu choisir un autre format...tiff au psd ...

PG   * 

[/QUOTE]

Juste pour info Philippe, c'est un Illustrator .eps l'image que je mets en ligne, si j'avais mis un .psd ou .tiff, il n'y aurait pas eu de pixellisation possible à l'ouverture. (il y a pixellisation parce que c'est dessin vectoriel).
De plus ce dessin  vectoriel recouvre la quasi totalité d'un A4 alors je t'explique pas le poids pour une image en tiff ou psd... dans les 80 mo alors que là le fichier ne pèse que 300 ko à télécharger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout le monde n'a pas l'adsl...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai vu qu'il y avait des Belges, je suis super content de l'adsl dans ce pays... avec speed download pour le DL, je me situe souvent aux alentours des 400 ko/sec et parfois plus avec un modem de base... trop bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

ps : à mon avis y a erreur pour le g3


----------



## Brett Sinclair (31 Mars 2003)

Sur un Cube 450 (voir config en signature)

Test1: 3 secondes et 14 secondes
Test 2: 29 secondes (à l'apparition de l'image)

BS


----------



## jfh (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * 



Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai vu qu'il y avait des Belges, je suis super content de l'adsl dans ce pays... avec speed download pour le DL, je me situe souvent aux alentours des 400 ko/sec et parfois plus avec un modem de base... trop bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

évidement qu'il y a des belges  non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'en suis moi 
mais comme tu le lis dans "lieu" je suis en voyage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et je suis pas revenu avec ca comme destination  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

effectivement l'adsl va bien, mais j'ai des moment de battement ou la c'est galère galère (et parfois vraiment très emm) mais bon on peut pas tout avoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 jfh


----------



## iakiak (1 Avril 2003)

Bonjour !
Je viens de faire votre test sur mes 2 machines :

-machine 1 : PC AthlonXP 2400+ avec 512Mo de Ram DDR 2700 (bus 167Mhz), DD 7200tr/min sous Windows 2000.
passage de 72 à 700dpi en 1 sec. environ.
De RVB à CMJN en 7 sec; environ (un peu moins en fait !)

-machine 2 : un iMac G4/700 cd avec 384Mo de Ram
passage de 72 à 700dpi en 1 sec. environ (comme le PC, c quasi instantanné !!)...
de RVB à CMJN en 12 sec. environ !

Je trouve que l'iMac sans sort super bien pour une machine grand public par rapport à un PC tout récent !!!
Bien sûr j'ai fait le test avec uniquement Photoshop ouvert pour que se soit crédible et viable !

Voilà, voilà !!! Alors Adobe ! Tu trouve vraiment que les macs sont à la ramasse !!!...moi je trouve ça plutôt pas mal pour un ordi de 1000euros !!!...à comparer à ma tour beige super bruyante qu'il fo mettre à jour tout le temps et qui me coûte bien plus chère à l'année!

@+


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

Ce n'est peut-être pas un test représentatif. Tu devrais prendre la séquence de test d'Adobe et la reproduire sur tes deux machines (ou en inventer une lourde qui utilise des filtres, des transfromation, bref plein de choses)


----------



## iakiak (1 Avril 2003)

Tu as raison, ce n'est peut-être pas représentatif !
Mais avant que je doive mettre à jour mon PC (contraint à cause du "grillage" de ma pourtant pas si vieille carte mère sur un Athlon XP 1900+ d'un peu plus d'un an !!!) j'ai eu à faire un boulot sur une affiche de 5m sur 3 m environ ! Le fichier faisait à peu près 400 Mo environ avec tous les calques, masques etc...

J'ai travaillé tout ça sur le PC (XP 1900+ avec 512Mo de Ram et DD en Raid 0 !), c'était assez laborieux mais vu la taille des fichiers ça me paraissait normal !!!
Et bien, pour rigoler !!!, j'ai essayer de l'ouvrir sur l'iMac !!! A mon grand étonnement c'était plus rapide à ouvrir et fluide à utiliser que sur mon PC !!!
Alors autant te dire que je me méfie maintenant des tests représentatifs...
Oui c sûr le PC est plus rapide que le mac dans certains domaines, mais à l'utilisation c pas toujours évident et même parfois surprenant...
Alors je vais continuer avec mon PC pour ce qui est de la 3D (Maya et StudioTools) en attendant les futurs probables (!?) PPC 970, mais en ce qui concerne la vidéo et la photo je reste définitivement sur mac...
reste au PC les jeux (mais je ne joue jamais deçu de peur de fouttre le bordel !) et les DivX (encodage surtout !!! car tout est integré dans un soft !)...


----------



## ederntal (1 Avril 2003)

Test 2 ; ibook 800/640
10.2.4, photoshop 7.0.1
safari et un soft de p2p ouvert ==&gt;

43 secondes


----------



## ederntal (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * Test 2 ; ibook 800/640
10.2.4, photoshop 7.0.1
safari et un soft de p2p ouvert ==&gt;

43 secondes  * 

[/QUOTE]


Trouvant mon resultat non sattisfesant je l'ai refait, apres redémarrage, avec toutes mes appli éteinte et j'ai mis 31 secondes...


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 


Trouvant mon resultat non sattisfesant je l'ai refait, apres redémarrage, avec toutes mes appli éteinte et j'ai mis 31 secondes...  * 

[/QUOTE]

preuve que même le Jaguar s'use à l'usage


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iakiak:</font><hr /> * Tu as raison, ce n'est peut-être pas représentatif !
Mais avant que je doive mettre à jour mon PC (contraint à cause du "grillage" de ma pourtant pas si vieille carte mère sur un Athlon XP 1900+ d'un peu plus d'un an !!!) j'ai eu à faire un boulot sur une affiche de 5m sur 3 m environ ! Le fichier faisait à peu près 400 Mo environ avec tous les calques, masques etc...

J'ai travaillé tout ça sur le PC (XP 1900+ avec 512Mo de Ram et DD en Raid 0 !), c'était assez laborieux mais vu la taille des fichiers ça me paraissait normal !!!
Et bien, pour rigoler !!!, j'ai essayer de l'ouvrir sur l'iMac !!! A mon grand étonnement c'était plus rapide à ouvrir et fluide à utiliser que sur mon PC !!!
Alors autant te dire que je me méfie maintenant des tests représentatifs...
Oui c sûr le PC est plus rapide que le mac dans certains domaines, mais à l'utilisation c pas toujours évident et même parfois surprenant...
Alors je vais continuer avec mon PC pour ce qui est de la 3D (Maya et StudioTools) en attendant les futurs probables (!?) PPC 970, mais en ce qui concerne la vidéo et la photo je reste définitivement sur mac...
reste au PC les jeux (mais je ne joue jamais deçu de peur de fouttre le bordel !) et les DivX (encodage surtout !!! car tout est integré dans un soft !)...   * 

[/QUOTE]

post objectif qui fait plaisir à lire


----------



## ederntal (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * 

preuve que même le Jaguar s'use à l'usage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense surtout que les autres soft prennait quelques ressources...


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iakiak:</font><hr /> * Bonjour !
Je viens de faire votre test sur mes 2 machines :

-machine 1 : PC AthlonXP 2400+ avec 512Mo de Ram DDR 2700 (bus 167Mhz), DD 7200tr/min sous Windows 2000.
passage de 72 à 700dpi en 1 sec. environ.
De RVB à CMJN en 7 sec; environ (un peu moins en fait !)

-machine 2 : un iMac G4/700 cd avec 384Mo de Ram
passage de 72 à 700dpi en 1 sec. environ (comme le PC, c quasi instantanné !!)...
de RVB à CMJN en 12 sec. environ !

Je trouve que l'iMac sans sort super bien pour une machine grand public par rapport à un PC tout récent !!!
Bien sûr j'ai fait le test avec uniquement Photoshop ouvert pour que se soit crédible et viable !

Voilà, voilà !!! Alors Adobe ! Tu trouve vraiment que les macs sont à la ramasse !!!...moi je trouve ça plutôt pas mal pour un ordi de 1000euros !!!...à comparer à ma tour beige super bruyante qu'il fo mettre à jour tout le temps et qui me coûte bien plus chère à l'année!

@+
* 

[/QUOTE]


si bacman ne passe pas avant (mais tu l'as commandé quand le tiens pour l'avoir si vite ???), je vous dirai jeudi ce que valent 2*1.42 GHz de G4...


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ederntal:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense surtout que les autres soft prennait quelques ressources...  * 

[/QUOTE]

si tu n'avais fait que quitter les applis (ou la session), tes résultats n'auraient certainement pas été aussi bon qu'après un redémarrage.


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

Personne n'a une série de tests plus consistante ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Avril 2003)

j'ai ressorti mon apple //c du garage...
il a fait le test 1 en 5 secondes,
le test 2 en 8 secondes et ...le test 3 en 12 secondes...
il faut dire que j'ai bricolé moi meme l'ajout d'une barrette de 1 Go,et que j'ai gréfé un biprocesseur G3 dans mon apple 2...
une vraie bombe!!

mais aujourd'hui est un jour ou tout est possible!!
know what i mean?


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2003)

Tain je viens de comprendre... j'étais à fond dedans moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je me disais que ça craignait qd même... que les G4 ça valaient rien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ BEn


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Avril 2003)

poisson d'AVRIL!!
un apple //,tout de meme !

PG


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (3 Avril 2003)

Test avec un bipro de chez.......AMD

Machine: Bipro 2400+ avec 1 go de ram :

Test 1: Quasi instantané: moins de 1 sec
Test 2: Idem


----------



## g0g01 (3 Avril 2003)

Salut steeve, tu pourrais faire le test de pixellisation aussi pour nous donner une idée ?
Merci a+


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2003)

Ti 400 / 768
Jaguar 10.24 sur HD externe FW
Toshop 7

Comment vous faites pour les centièmes? moi je regarde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Test 1 (taille de l'image 72&gt;700) : 2-3 sec.
         (rvb à cmjn)                  : 18 sec.
Test 2 Pixellisation ai                :  39 sec.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (4 Avril 2003)

La machine est en cours de réalisation, les deux procs du test ont me les a prêté.
D'ici la fin du mois, la machine sera terminé avec des proc identiques et dd en scsi u160.
Je te ferais plus de tests si ca t'interesse.

Voilou
@+


----------



## kertruc (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jaipatoukompri:</font><hr /> * 

C'est clair, il est limite suspect ton résultat !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as une bonne avance sur les G4... vraiment bizarre.

@+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

OUPSSSS !!!

J'ai du me planter quelque part, car j'ai refait le test et j'arrive à 40,6 sec pour la guêpe...

Même moi j'y croyais un peu... pourtant il n'a pas un bonnet rouge mon iMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé..


----------



## rezba (9 Avril 2003)

Photoshop 7.0.
Bipro 533, 1,2 GO, NVIDIA GFORCE 2 MX

changement de résolution : 2,8 s
changement de mode couleur : 9,1 s


----------



## Etienne (9 Avril 2003)

G4 400, 512 M Ram, Toshop 7,0 avec 200 M alloués. 
3 sec et 12 sec. et plein d'applis ouvertes en même temps


----------



## titojean (11 Avril 2003)

"vieux" G3 BW (upgradé en G4-500) diverses applis ouvertes :

chgt résol.: 4s
vers cmjn : 26s
eps : 57s


----------



## jfh (11 Avril 2003)

y a plus d'autre test a faire ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'aime bien moi et puis faut pas longtemps


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2003)

J'en concocterais bien un pas mal... mais tt le monde ne sait pas se servir des scripts photoshop... si ? (lancer une série de manip photos serait un bon test de réactivité)
JE vais y réfléchir 
Content de votre entouthiasme et nbx post... même si j'ai jamais eu le PM mon 1 ghtz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+ Ben


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * 


si bacman ne passe pas avant (mais tu l'as commandé quand le tiens pour l'avoir si vite ???), je vous dirai jeudi ce que valent 2*1.42 GHz de G4...










* 

[/QUOTE]

je l'avais promis... Ca fait presque une semaine que j'ai reçu mon nouveau mac alors javais un peu oublié macG... xcusez moi. alors voilà le test sur mon bi-G4 1,42 GHz // 1Go de RAM  // 120 Go de DD // Superdrive // réseau airport // OS X.2.4  // toshop 7 :

test 1 : pas possible de chronometrer, moins d'une seconde
test 2 : pas possible de chronometrer, moins d'une seconde












 pour ceux qui râlent sur le bi 1.42, je crois que c assez parlant... les 2 Mo de cache par proc, ça change la vie...

c vrai que  maintenant, faudrait un test avec pleins de filtres et tout et tout pour mieux se faire une idée...


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

et le test de pixellisation, parce que c vraiment plaisant : 9 secondes pour pixelliser l'eps, tjs avec la même machine. accessoirement, j'étais en train de lire un divx sur l'autre écran pendant les tests, bah oui je vais pas arrêter mon film pour un test quand même.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (pareil pour les tests du post juste avant)

conclusion : ce machin envoie bien la purée qd même... j'aimerais bien voir ce que donne le pc avec 2 athlon 2400  sur la pixellisation... au fait je croyais que les cartes mères bipro était pas hyper au point pour l'athlon ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2003)

là ça rigole plus !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@+ Ben


----------



## obi wan (11 Avril 2003)

je sais, je crois que je l'ai déjà dit, je suis HEU-REUX... ce petit engin, ça fait qd même des effets spéciaux en temps réél avec combustion ou des trucs genre lire un divx sur un écran et un dvd sur l'autre ss pb (d'accord, ça sert à rien, les sons sont mélangés, mais c marrant)...


----------



## jfh (12 Avril 2003)

moi je rale mais ce n'est sur le 1,42 mais parce que j'en ai pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















ca c'est du temps, on peut balancer le chrono maintenant


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Avril 2003)

La machine bi athlon est parfaitement optimisé pourquoi le serait-elle pas?

Je la termine à la fin du mois car les processeurs sont en commande. je ferais le test de pixelisation pour voir un peu.

Machine:
Bi XP 2400+, 2 go de ddr registerd ecc, scsi u160 15000 tpm.

Voilà à plus


----------



## obi wan (14 Avril 2003)

j'ai dit que je CROYAIS que ça marchais pas bien. en fait qd j'ai acheté mon G4 j'ai regardé aussi les PC bipro, mais OSX et ce que m'a dit le monsieur qui s'y connaissait sur les cartes mères bipro athlon m'a conforté dans mon choix du dernier mac... si ça marche bien tant mieux, on va pouvoir faire tout pleins de tests...


----------



## obi wan (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr /> *Machine:
Bi XP 2400+, 2 go de ddr registerd ecc, scsi u160 15000 tpm.
* 

[/QUOTE]


pppppfffffffffffffffiiiiioooouuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!  si os X tournait là dessus........


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr /> * La machine bi athlon est parfaitement optimisé pourquoi le serait-elle pas?

Je la termine à la fin du mois car les processeurs sont en commande. je ferais le test de pixelisation pour voir un peu.

Machine:
Bi XP 2400+, 2 go de ddr registerd ecc, scsi u160 15000 tpm.

Voilà à plus  * 

[/QUOTE]

aujourd'hui seul un unix sait géré un bi-pro correctement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 donc vu le prix de la béte, ses perfs et sa conplexité d'utilisation, et le "peu" de soft disponible, autant achette un mac, plus simple et il doit couté moins cher


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Avril 2003)

Il est vrai que le prix de la bête neuve serait vraiment élevé.

Mais le matériel a été acheté d'occaz, sauf les processeurs.

Par exemple:

200 d'occaz la carte mère qui est neuve car retour sav

ram: 350 les 2 barettes

Carte scsi + dd 15k : un peu moins de 300

Processeur: 500 les deux.

Tout est relatif, mais c pas si chers que ça... surtout que la carte mère est garantie 3 ans, et la ram 3 mois. Le dd aussi encore 2 ans.

je ne dis pas que pc est meilleur que mac, loin de là, mais juste comparé un peu avec des tests ainsi que rapport qualité prix...

Pour ce que ca interesse la config complète est:

Carte mère Asus A7M266D  occaz
2 XP MP 2400+  neuf
2X1GO DDR REGISTRED ECC  occaz
ADAPTEC 19160 occaz
DD 18 GO U160 15000 TPM occaz 
DD 73 GO U160 10000 TPM occaz
ATI 9700 PRO ALL IN WONDER neuf
CARTE SON AUDIGY PLAYER 2 neuf
BOITIER ANTEC 1080 neuf
ALIM 550 TTGI neuf
DVD neuf
GRAVEUR DVD neuf
Ecran 19" tft 191T samsung

Le matos complet avec d'autres brouttilles revient à 3500 max!
Ce qui revient moins chers qu'un bi 1,42 avec un 17 tft avec écran plus grand, plus de ram, meilleure carte graphique, meilleur dd...

J'adore aussi apple, mais pour le bipro, j'ai préfère me construire un pc, c mon choix.

Concernant le fait que sous windows, il y a quasiment aucun logiciel optimisé, je réponds que c pas vrai. Il y en a autant que sur mac. Win xp pro, photoshop, encodage divx, encodage mp3... Il faut trouver les bons logiciels c tout.

Par contre, je reconnais que l'os mac osX gère mieux le bipro comparé à xp pro ça certain je pense.

D'ici la fin du mois, je pourrais faire le test de pixelisation voire d'autres tests si ça vous interesses de comparer le 1,42 à mon bipro avec des logiciels optimisés biensûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilou


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (14 Avril 2003)

J'oubliais la complexité d'utilisation? je comprends pas là... c pas plus compliqué qu'un mac ou un pc mono ...
Soit on laisse faire l'os et la répartition des tâches sur les deux proc est auto, et xp pro le fait bien, soit si on veux q'une application utilise un seul processeur, il suffit de faire ctrl alt sup = gestionnaire de tâche puis repérer l'application , clicquer à droite dessus et choisir affinité  : cpu 1, cpu 2 ou Cpu 1 et 2.
Il y a encore plus simple, un logiciel qui permet aussi de faire ca plus rapidement.
On démarre le logiciel, puis sélectionne l'application et ensuite on choisi  cpu 1, ....

Donc en conclusion, rien de bien compliqué....


----------



## snexes (15 Avril 2003)

J'ai bien compris que vous vouliez savoir ce que ça donne sur G3 beige 266 MHz et OS 9.2.2 !!!

Avec Toshop 5.5 et 366 Mo de Ram alloués :

1 : 11 Sec
2 : 31 Sec

Et en plus j'ai majoré !!!

Elle est pas si mal que ça ma brouette finalement


----------



## obi wan (15 Avril 2003)

et c'est quand que quelqu'un nous concocte un vrai petit test avec succession de filtres, redimensionnement etc... moi je suis pas spécialiste, mais si quelqu'un s'y connait bien à propos des fonctions de photoshop qui demandent des ressources... ça commence à me plaire moi tout ces petits tests


----------



## jfh (16 Avril 2003)

moi je suis entièrempent d'acoord pour un test qui arrache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais a force adobe pourrait nous rémunéré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









au moin un peu , autant de testeur sur autant de machine differente et de puisssance, c'est le paradis


----------



## Smitty (16 Avril 2003)

Pour revenir sur le bi-G4 1,42 MHz (config standard): la quantité de RAM fait beaucoup pour le  résultat. Le mien n'a que 512 Mo et là c'est moins flatteur pour le G4 :

Test 1 : 2-3 sec
Test 2 : 21 sec.

Ca reste une exellente machine...


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2003)

Bon là je suis en vacances.... mais dès que je rentre chez moi je vous fait un ptit test qui arrache la chatte sans problème... je suis champion de france de TOSHOP... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais comme je l'ai déjà dit : "qui sait se servir des scripts dans TOSHOP" ???
Mais bon à la rigueur je ferais un ptit explicatif pour que tout soit simple et que même le lambda puisse le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du genre : allez photoshop vas-y :
sript qui arrache l'hymen :

- rvb à cmjn 
- + 72 à 1500 dpi
- + fitre machin truc
- + filtre truc bidule
- + tourne l'image à 25000°
- + arrache l'hymen
- + etc...

Allez, à moins que quelqu'un le prépare avant, je vous ça aux alentours  du 29 avril... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

ps : pour celui qui nous à fait le test avec le G3 266 (sorry je sais plus le pseudo) tu as oublié de faire le test 3, celui de pixellisation de l'abeille ! C'EST MAL !!!!


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2003)

oh non oh non oh non je veux pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon G4 est vierge et il le restera


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (16 Avril 2003)

Vivement que tu rentres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu pourras nous pondre un jolie petit test et a permettra de voir un peu ce qu'à mon bi xp dans le ventre comparé au bi 1.42 ghz.
Ca pourra être sympa... en plus, mon pc sera normelement terminé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2003)

la compétition inter-platesformes, ça fera toujours grossir les forums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...  de toute façon, un PC, même deux fois plus rapide, ça tourne quand même sous je ne dirais pas quel système...


----------



## snexes (16 Avril 2003)

En fait, j'avais pas lu jusqu'au bout... Désolé. Mais bon, j'ai plus fait ça pour délirer qu'autre chose en fait et puis finalement, les tests sont pas si mauvais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@+


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 En fait, j'avais pas lu jusqu'au bout... Désolé 

[/QUOTE]

vilain pas bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Désolé. Mais bon, j'ai plus fait ça pour délirer qu'autre chose en fait et puis finalement, les tests sont pas si mauvais... 

[/QUOTE]

allez, il faut la faire cette pixellisation maintenant...


----------



## snexes (16 Avril 2003)

J'ai essayé ça marche pas !
J'arrive pas à ouvrir le fichier comme il faut et j'ai rien compris à comment fallait faire après...

Bah, de toute façon, je me serais fait pourir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Avril 2003)

Salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La machine bipro est terminé. J'ai fait le dernier test de pixélisation sur photoshop 7.0.

Résultat : entre 6 et 7 sec. Voilou
@ +


----------



## Deuterium (29 Avril 2003)

Bonyenne!!!
C'est pas possible....
Même pas 1 sec en passant de 72 à 700 et 2 sec du RVB en cmjn.

Je suis sur que sur ma tour beige 333 Mhz ça m'aurais pris un quart de siècle. Pas de trouble avec mon G4 bi-pro 1,42/ 1Go de ram/ ati 9000 pro.

Bref ca roule très bien.


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2003)

Maintenant que grâce à Annthrax, je sais comment vous envoyer un script on va pouvoir essayer un nouveau VRAI test. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour ce faire il vous faudra dl le fichier suivant (4 ko, il faut le télécharger sur le disc sinon il s'ouvre via une fenêtre en langage machine) Script sur votre bureau ou où vous voulez. Ensuite depuis la fenêtre "scripts' ou "actions" (en anglais), cliquez sur la petite flèche en haut à droite et choississez ds le menu déroulant "charger script" ou "load action".
Selectionnez alors le script que vous avez préalablement téléchargé.

Maintenant télécharger l'image suivante  Image

Ouvrez la dans photoshop et depuis la fenêtre des script, sélectionnez le script "Script qui arrache ton mac" et appuez sur lecture.

LAissez faire et chronométrez !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens on avait pas eu les résultats du PM G4 1 ghz alors les voici :

Test 1. : 2 sec
Test 2. : 8 sec
Test 3. (pixellisation de l'abeille vectorielle) : 16 sec
*Test 4. le nouveau : 1 min 46 sec.* 

Voilà, pour ceux que ça intéresse encore, à vos chronos !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2003)

comme le dit mon pêre, au boulot ce qui les interesses surtout c'est de pouvoir traité de grosse masse de fichier PDF et postscript et surtout pourvoir ouvrir le plus rapidement de volumineux fichier illustrator (carte de 1 Go !!!)


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2003)

Ouah c'est gros une carte de 1 GO !!!! C'est un truc de fou de pas faire ça en vectoriel !

En tout cas moi je fais avec ce que j'ai, je vais pas mettre en ligne un fichier de 1 GO pour voir si tout le monde peut l'ouvrir


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2003)

Tout le monde boude mon test ???


----------



## ederntal (17 Août 2003)

ibook 800 / 640mo de ram
3 min 28

Il faudrai faire un post qui regroupe tous les resultats selon les machines


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2003)

Ah un résultat, merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bonne idée pour le thread, je vais voir si j'ai le courage, faudrait un graphique même, mais pour ce faire, faudrait que tout le monde fasse aussi celui-ci... je ferais le graphique à la rentrée dans  ce cas, parce que là avec ma connexion à 26000 bps je pleurs...

Allez JFH, Obiwan, et les autres, on se sort la souris du cul et on y va !


----------



## Olive94 (17 Août 2003)

Ton dernier test avec le script, mon G4 l'a executé en 1'14.
A ce moment il y avait 390 MO de ram allouée a PS (donc, en OS 9).

-----
En résumé pour mon G4 400:
Test 1 : 4 s
Test 2 : 15 s
Test 3 : 29 s
Test 4 : 1mn 14


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2003)

Oh !  1 min 14 avec un G4 400 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vaille que vaille, j'ai refait le test après reboot et avec photshop d'ouvert seulement et  *1 min 01* !

Je préfère ça


----------



## jfh (17 Août 2003)

je viens de faire le test 1m 07 sec
G4 733  768 mo
j'ai alloué 80 % de la mémoire dispo a photoshop

voila bon test j'ai bien aimé


----------



## ederntal (17 Août 2003)

c'est bizar que les 3 G4 (400 / 733 / 1000) soit dans un mouchoir de poche!


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2003)

Ce n'est pas un test très probant il faut dire, mais plutôt ludique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il a triché LBF avec ses 80 % de mémoire à TOSHOP en plus !


----------



## jfh (17 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un test très probant il faut dire, mais plutôt ludique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non il a toujour été réglé comme ca
j'ai besoin de ressource pour toshop je travail sur de grande image
c'est la mémoire qu'il utilise a fond et je pense pas qu'on était a fond loin de là, j'ai déjà fait des chose plus coriace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca n'a pas d'importance les 80 %

tout dépend de la mémoire de départ  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celui qui a 1go ou 1,5 go s'en sort mieux aussi donc ca change rien


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

*Je me permets de réunir les 4 tests afin de rendre tout ça un peu plus clair et permettre à ceux qui n'en n'ont fait aucun de faire la totalité.* 


Je vous propose donc de faire 2 opérations sous photoshop et me communiquer vos résultats. Je mets à votre disposition à l'url suivante une photo en jpeg de 40 ko : Image 

Les 2 opérations à effectuer dans photoshop sont les suivantes :

*TEST 01*
- menu image &gt; taille de l'image : faites passer la résolution de 72 à 700 dpi (conserver les proportions, rééchantillonnage BICUBIQUE)

*TEST 02* 
- faites ensuite passer l'image du mode rvb à cmjn

*TEST 03*
Enregistrer sur votre DD le fichier suivant Guebeille puis ouvrez le depuis Toshop et demandez les spécificités suivantes






*TEST 04*
Pour ce faire il vous faudra dl le fichier suivant (4 ko, il faut le télécharger sur le disc sinon il s'ouvre via une fenêtre en langage machine) Script sur votre bureau ou où vous voulez. Ensuite depuis la fenêtre "scripts' ou "actions" (en anglais) de photshop, cliquez sur la petite flèche en haut à droite et choississez ds le menu déroulant "charger script" ou "load action". 
Selectionnez alors le script que vous avez préalablement téléchargé. 

Maintenant télécharger l'image suivante Image

Ouvrez la dans photoshop et depuis la fenêtre des script, sélectionnez le script "Script qui arrache ton mac" et appuez sur lecture. 

LAissez faire et chronométrez !!!   

Tiens on avait pas eu les résultats du PM G4 1 ghz alors les voici : 

*Test 1. : moins de 2 sec 
Test 2. : 7 sec 
Test 3. (pixellisation de l'abeille vectorielle) : 15 sec 
Test 4. le nouveau : 1 min 01 sec. * 

Voilà, pour ceux que ça intéresse encore, à vos chronos !!!


----------



## Olive94 (18 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oh !  1 min 14 avec un G4 400 !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc sous OS X faut rebooter pour pouvoir etre rapide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok je sors vite


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Donc sous OS X faut rebooter pour pouvoir etre rapide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouai bah tu sais c'est pas moi qui vais te faire sortir en tout cas... autant j'aime bien OSX autant il me gonfle alors tu vois...


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Août 2003)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Donc sous OS X faut rebooter pour pouvoir etre rapide



Ben vi !! Au final tu oublie que tu fais tourner une dizaine d'autres softs en même temps avec X, tellement c'est fluide!!


----------



## Olive94 (18 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai bah tu sais c'est pas moi qui vais te faire sortir en tout cas... autant j'aime bien OSX autant il me gonfle alors tu vois...



Des griefs envers OS X malgré ton nouveau mac 1 GH ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Des griefs envers OS X malgré ton nouveau mac 1 GH ?



Bah oui, bah oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bien que je sois bluffé par la beauté de l'écran, du G4 et de jaguar et par la vitesse de calcul (je viens d'un imac 333 qd même) je ne suis pas dupe pour autant.
Un OS qui manque un peu de réactivité, une poubelle qui se vide en aveugle, des screen shot en PDF, une navigation bizarre qui nécessite de passer par Défault Folder X, un dossier utilisateur rigide et inutile, plus d'album (et oui je m'en servais moi).. 1 min d'attente avant l'extinction... MAIS attention, je l'aime bcp ce jaguar, mais comme pour ma femme, je l'aime autant que je le hais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Amie de la poésie et du romantisme bonsoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan nan mais je vais m'y faire... faut juste qu'on supprime le dossier utilisateur et ça ira mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon allez les tests là !!!! Vous êtes pas joueur je trouve !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous me snobez c'est ça ? Vous me regardez du haut du G5 que vous n'avez pas encore ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous êtes en vacances ? Vous vous en foutez ?
Ouai bon c'est possible ça aussi... alors juste pour me faire plaisir et juste pour que je puisse faire un beau graphique ds ragtime après 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bande de ringuards !!!


----------



## Olive94 (18 Août 2003)

Photoshop via classic est quand meme plus reactif, non ? surtout sur un G4 1 GH pour les screenshots en pdf, il me semble qu'il y avait une petite ligne de commande facile a copier coller dans le terminal pour les avoir en jpgs du temps de 10.1 (une petite recherche sur le web te permettra de le trouver facilement)


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2003)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Photoshop via classic est quand meme plus reactif, non ? surtout sur un G4 1 GH pour les screenshots en pdf, il me semble qu'il y avait une petite ligne de commande facile a copier coller dans le terminal pour les avoir en jpgs du temps de 10.1 (une petite recherche sur le web te permettra de le trouver facilement)



Tout sous classic semple plus réactif, mais c'est en apparence, car si je lance la série de test ci-dessus avec Toshop 6 sous classic, les résultats sont nettement moins bons.

Pourquoi personne vient ? Moi je vais faire un lien ds la page réagissez !


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (18 Août 2003)

Bon alors je viens de faire le test, j'ai un imac G4 1ghz avec 768 de ram et sous 10.2.6, je fais le test sous photoshop 7, j'ai diver s logiciels qui tournent en même temps (dont une écoute de radio et l'activation de l'écran étendu - je sais pas si ca joue un rôle mais je le dis qd même).
Augmentation de la résolution on va dire 2 secondes (dure de cliquer sur la montre et la souris en même temps), changement du mode couleur 3 secondes, je crois qu'en fait je m'en sors poas trop mal.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Août 2003)

eMac 700 768 Mo de ram
1 : 3,7 sec
2 : 12 sec

j'avais deja donné ces réponses,mais je ne peux toujours pas faires les tests 3 et 4 mon toshop 5.5 sous classic est trop ancien...
dommage...


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Y a 4 tests les garçons.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Syd, des pixellisations de fichiers vectoriels illustrator, j'en faisait avec la version 4... je crois qu'il doit te manquer un module, une extension ou plugin je sais pas.
Je viens d'essayer sur le G3 beige de moman avec la version 5.5 et je pixellise un .eps (fichier vectoriel taotor) sans pb à l'ouverture.

De plus, je vois pas pourquoi tu pourrais pas faire le test 4) même avec le 5.5, je pense pas que la gestion des scripts soit différente.


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Le script marche sous 5.5, je viens de le faire.


----------



## azerty (19 Août 2003)

et pendant que t'y es, tu ne pourrais pas mettre un chronomètre dans tes scripts (ça doit faire juste qq lignes en plus...) comme ça les mesures seraient plus justes...


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Ouai bonne idée mais moi je sais pas faire garçon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les scripts que j'envoie c'est toshop qui les fait (il enregistre mes manipulations c'est tout), je fais pas ça avec apple script ou je sais pas quoi, je sais pas m'en servir.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le script marche sous 5.5, je viens de le faire.



alors ,pourquoi  çà marche pas chez moi?


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors ,pourquoi  çà marche pas chez moi?



Bah parce que tu l'as mal fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin en ce qui concerne le script, donc le test 4. L'as-tu bien DL sur ton DD, puis chargé dans photoshop via la palette script ?


----------



## didi (19 Août 2003)

Salut!
J'ai fait les 4 tests sur mon iMac DV 500 ES (un G3 donc) - 640 Mo de Ram - dd WDCaviar 60 go (7200 t/m) et Mac Os 9.2.2
Photoshop7 - 480 Mo lui sont alloués.

alors:
Test 1 : 5-6 sec
Test 2 : 20 sec
Test 3 : 37 sec
Test 4 : 1min50s

jaipatoukompri, je pense que pas grand monde ne fait les tests, car ils sont tous en vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (moi aussi mais j'ai enmené mon imac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
en tout cas c'est interessant et j'espere que d'autres les feront pour pouvoir comparer les diverses configs, et notamment avec les new G5 qui commencent à arriver !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon allez, @plous!


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2003)

Ah bah merci ça fait plaisir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il s'en sort bien ton imac en + !!


----------



## ederntal (20 Août 2003)

comment fait-il pour, avec une machine bien moins puissante, me depasser a ce point... je vais refaire le test ce soir!

Sa me parrait louche que l'imac 500 soit aussi pret des G4!!!


----------



## teo (20 Août 2003)

Pour changer de mon Ti 400, je teste le G4 du boulot:
733 Mhz, 640 Mo de RAM sous 10.26,  Photoshop 7, dans des conditions de travail actuelle (je copie des fichiers d'un CD au Bureau et j'ai d'autres applis ouvertes)
1- 8 sec.
2- 21 sec.
3- 53 sec.

Si j'ai le temps, je refais le test au démarrage
1- 4 sec.
2- 18 sec.
3- 47 sec.


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2003)

C'est bien la peine que je réunisse tout les tests si tu en fais que 3 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis réessaye quand ton G4 est moins OQP parce que là c'est pas trop ça au niveau performances....


----------



## teo (20 Août 2003)

Sorry, je le trouvais pas au boulot. Là je suis à la maison et mon Toshop 5 comprend pas ton script.
Je le teste au démarrage si j'ai le temps demain.
En tout cas merci de ta patience pour t'occuper de ces tests.


----------



## didi (20 Août 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il s'en sort bien ton imac en + !!





			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> comment fait-il pour, avec une machine bien moins puissante, me depasser a ce point... je vais refaire le test ce soir!
> 
> Sa me parrait louche que l'imac 500 soit aussi pret des G4!!!



salut
bein c'est vrai qu'il s'en sort bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le fait que j'ai remplacé le dd d'origine (30 go a 5400t/m) par un WD c a 7200 t/m doit y etre pour quelquechose vu qu'il y a pas mal d'acces disque notamment pour le script
apres j'ai fait les tests sous os9.2.2 (pas classic, hein! boot sous os9) et non sous osX.2.6 (dans lequel le toshop 7 rame grave/os9)

apres pour les temps, j'ai mesuré avec l'horloge du mac (tdb Date&amp;Heure-&gt; afficher l'heure avec les secondes) parce que là j'ai pas pris ma montre avec chrono (et oui en vacances je prend le mac , jamais la montre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
ca a peut etre foiré les resultats ???
bon je referai les tests (sous os9, osX, classic...avec la montre) dès que je reviens chez moi ...
mais bon je pense que les resultats sont qd meme assez fiables

@plous


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2003)

Oh bah de rien moi ça m'amuse tu sais


----------



## Morphax (21 Août 2003)

Tien... si ca intéresse quelqu'un...

P4 2.4 GHZ
512 Ram
GF4 Ti4400

1. 2.25 seconde
2. 19.38 seconde

Décevant pour ce pauvre PC...


----------



## Olive94 (21 Août 2003)

Mon G4 serait il plus puissant qu'un P4 à 2,4 GH ?

C'est louche !

----
En résumé pour mon G4 400: 
Test 1 : 4 s 
Test 2 : 15 s 
Test 3 : 29 s 
Test 4 : 1mn 14


----------



## Morphax (21 Août 2003)

Ca semble pourtant être le cas... probablement à cause que tu as plus de Ram... mais même à ca, j'ai vu du monde faire 1 et 3 dans ce test...

Mon PC n'est pas tellement vieux d'ailleurs... entk, juste hâte de switcher. Mais justement à cause que mon PC est relativement neuf... je serais fou d'acheter un G5 maintenant... 

Au cégep, je travail sur un G4 686(je crois... ou dans les environs)... et j'ai quasiment l'impression qu'il va plus vite dans photoshop... et même dans le reste...


----------



## ederntal (22 Août 2003)

Morphax a dit:
			
		

> Au cégep, je travail sur un G4 686(je crois... ou dans les environs)... et j'ai quasiment l'impression qu'il va plus vite dans photoshop... et même dans le reste...



733 peut-etre


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2003)

Morphax a dit:
			
		

> Tien... si ca intéresse quelqu'un...
> 
> P4 2.4 GHZ
> 512 Ram
> ...



Intéressant merci, je pense pas que tu puisses faire le 4) mais le 3) tu peux non ?


Sinon, j'ai fait le test sur le G3 266 mhz "plat" de ma mère et j'ai cru qu'il allait mourrir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Le pauvre n'a que 96 mo de ram et un DD de 4 Go... j'ai mis 196 mo de ram virtuelle, 40 mo pour toshop et ça donne ça :

1) 30 sec
2) 1,50 min
3) 2 min 22
4) 12 min 18 sec !

Mais bon je suis sûr qu'avec 256 mo de ram, voir 500, on divise tous les temps par 2 au moins.


----------



## pocketalex (31 Août 2003)

iakiak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai travaillé tout ça sur le PC (XP 1900+ avec 512Mo de Ram et DD en Raid 0 !), c'était assez laborieux mais vu la taille des fichiers ça me paraissait normal !!!
> Et bien, pour rigoler !!!, j'ai essayer de l'ouvrir sur l'iMac !!! A mon grand étonnement c'était plus rapide à ouvrir et fluide à utiliser que sur mon PC !!!
> Alors autant te dire que je me méfie maintenant des tests représentatifs...
> Oui c sûr le PC est plus rapide que le mac dans certains domaines, mais à l'utilisation c pas toujours évident et même parfois surprenant...
> ...



J'ai l'air de taper sur le Mac au niveau de la vitesse et de la réactivité (et je persiste à penser tout ce que je dis), mais je dois dire que je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi sur ce point : sur les très gros fichiers print (300 Mo) la différence s'amenuise, et sur la vidéo je donne une énorme longueur d'avance au Mac (uniquement grace à FCP), mais voila pour le reste, je persiste à dire que le PC est aujourd'hui très réactif et pour des travaux dans le domaine du web, du print en petites tailles (flyers,  brochures) pour faire du flash, etc c'est vraiment bcp plus rapide sur PC, récent ou pas (je veux pas faire l'apologie du pentium 3GHz contre le G4 500, je parle de machines à fréquence égale aux alentour d'1 GHz), eh bien pour tout ça je suis content d'avoir switché du "mauvais coté" et de pouvoir enfin avancer rapidement.

Un exemple, tant qu'on en est aux test : prenez une GIF animé de 12Ko, ouvrez la sur Image  Ready et cliquez sur le bouton de passage vers photoshop.

Sur un Mac G4 800 MHz : 8 sec
Sur PC P4 733 MHZ : instantanné (pour la meme image, bien sur)

Quand vous devez switcher constamment de Photoshop à Image Ready, vous comprenez votre douleur

Autre exemple dans photoshop avec qq fichiers ouverts : cliquez sur la couleur de premier plan dans la palette d'outils

Sur un Mac G4 800 MHz : 3 sec pour afficher le sélecteur de couleurs
Sur le PC P4 733 MHz : instantanné

Continuons dans les tests : j'ai un mini site en Flash pour un constructeur automobile (5Mo de source, 230 Ko compilé)

Sur le G4 800 MHz : 
- Ouverture du fichier source : 6 sec
- compilation du SWF : 12 sec

Sur le P4 733 MHz :
- Ouverture du fichier source : 5 sec
- compilation du SWF : 6 sec

Et je ne parle pas de la réactivité de l'application, qui est quand même une caractéristique importante quand on bosse : OK Flash est moins joli sur le PC, mais quand je clique pour éditer un objet, c'est instantané, sur le Mac, il y a toujours 1 à 2 sec entre chaque action (ce qui est très RAGEANT et très déconcentrant)
Je n'enfoncerai pas le clou en comparant la vitesse de lecture des flash compilés.

Ma conclusion : si vous bossez sur des images de 300 Mo, prenez un Mac, si vous faites partie des 99% de gens qui ne traitent pas des fichiers de cette taille tous les jours, eh bien....

PS : J'ai fait aussi qq essais sous Classic (enfin.. sous OS 9) et c'est vraiment plus réactif, mais malheureusement cet OS est de moins en moins utilisé, et il fait vraiment "monotache", si un process s'accapare le processeur, eh bien il faut attendre qu'il ait terminé, si un process plante, c'est toute la machine qui est embarquée.


----------



## pocketalex (31 Août 2003)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Mon G4 serait il plus puissant qu'un P4 à 2,4 GH ?
> 
> C'est louche !
> 
> ...



C'est effectivment louche

A configuration équivalente (centrino 1.6 GHz, 512 RAM) j'obtient le double des scores (1sec, 6 sec, 16 sec, test 4 pas essayé, il est tard)

Et comme par hasard, je me suis amusé à baisser le niveau de RAM autorisé à photoshop et les performance diminuent.
Qui a dit qu'il n'y avait pas que le processeur d'important dans un ordinateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







?

Bo de toutes façons, ce n'est pas sur la puissance pure dans des calculs importants que je critique le G4 et OS X, mais avant tout dans la réactivité.

Exemple : je bosse actuellement sur un site web. J'utilise donc Photoshop, Golive, Explorer et Flash en même temps, parfois en plus j'ai le FTP et ImageReady
Et quand je bosse, je passe mon temps à switcher d'une application à l'autre. Ce qui s'avérait un calvaire sous OS X, même avec 768 Mo de RAM. Maintenant, c'est quasi instantané et c'est devenu un plaisir.

L'efficacité dans le travail passe aussi et même avant tout par la réactivité de l'outil. D'où les critique envers le G4 et Jaguar et mes fortes attentes envers le G5 et Panther.


----------



## Olive94 (31 Août 2003)

pocketalex a dit:
			
		

> Et quand je bosse, je passe mon temps à switcher d'une application à l'autre. Ce qui s'avérait un calvaire sous OS X, même avec 768 Mo de RAM. Maintenant, c'est quasi instantané et c'est devenu un plaisir.
> 
> L'efficacité dans le travail passe aussi et même avant tout par la réactivité de l'outil. D'où les critique envers le G4 et Jaguar et mes fortes attentes envers le G5 et Panther.



Concernant la reactivité, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ce que tu as enonce precedemment, c'est bien la raison pour laquelle je reste avec OS 9 pour le moment 
J'hesitais a passer au PC mais je me suis retracté quand j'ai vu un peu le merdier que c'etait  au niveau architecture de l'OS, message d'alerte, aide etc. Sans compter les virus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2003)

Test sur QuickSilver 733 - 640 Mo

Sur 9.2.2 :
Photoshop 6 : changement de résolution 72 &gt; 700 : 8 secondes.
Photoshop 7 : même opération : 4 secondes.
Passage du RVB en CMJN : 
Les deux Photoshop : 32 secondes.

Sur 10.1.5 :
Photoshop 7 : changement de résolution 72 &gt; 700 : 4 secondes
Passage du RVB en CMJN : 48 secondes.

P.-S.
Le passage du RVB au CMJN est instantané s'il est opéré avant le changement de résolution.

Changement  de résolution avec GraphicConverter : une demi-seconde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2003)

« Un exemple, tant qu'on en est aux tests : prenez une GIF animé de 12Ko, ouvrez la sur Image Ready et cliquez sur le bouton de passage vers Photoshop.
Sur un Mac G4 800 MHz : 8 sec
Sur PC P4 733 MHZ : instantané (pour la même image, bien sûr). »

Sur 10.1.5 QuickSilver 733 - 640 Mo avec un GIF animé de 86 Ko, passage de d'Image Ready à Photoshop pour une nouvelle image : 6 secondes environ, ensuite une demi-seconde de l'un à l'autre pour l'actualisation.


----------



## Eric999 (1 Septembre 2003)

Un P4 à 733 Mhz ca existe ? Je pensait qu'ils commencaient vers le 1,2 Ghz !


----------



## Metalex (1 Septembre 2003)

salut, je suis un futur utilisateur mac, et je voulais comparer vos resultats à ceux de mon pc (futur pc de quelqu'un d'autre d'ailleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

alors 
Test 1 : 2s
Test 2 : 11s
Test 3 : 12s
Test 4 : 1min 32s

sachant que c'est un Athlon XP 1800 avec 512 de DDR 2100, et le tout fait avec Photoshop 7 (360 Mo de mem allouée à Photoshop).
Voyant vos resultat, je ne puis que desirer plus fort d'avoir mon Mac à moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et tres sympa ces petits tests, ça me rappelle à l'école quand on voulait savoir avec les copains qui avait la plus grosse....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... machine bien sur (bande de petit canailloux !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pocketalex (1 Septembre 2003)

Eric999 a dit:
			
		

> Un P4 à 733 Mhz ca existe ? Je pensait qu'ils commencaient vers le 1,2 Ghz !



UN PIII, pardon, je m'emelle les pédales avec ces G3, G4, P3, P4


----------



## pocketalex (1 Septembre 2003)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Concernant la reactivité, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec ce que tu as enonce precedemment, c'est bien la raison pour laquelle je reste avec OS 9 pour le moment
> J'hesitais a passer au PC mais je me suis retracté quand j'ai vu un peu le merdier que c'etait  au niveau architecture de l'OS, message d'alerte, aide etc. Sans compter les virus



Pour ne pas tirer QUE sur les Macs (quoique ceus qui me retrouvent sur les forums PC savent que je tire sur les PCs avec la même énergie) : 

OUI, tu as mille fois raison ! Déjà, sur PC, si tu n'as pas un antivirus, ta machine est flinguée en minimum 4 jours pas les virus qui arrivent : du net (faille de windows), des disques des potes (un classique) et du mail (et des fois sans même executer la piece jointe.... Outlook est une passoire infernale)

Sur Mac, je n'ai jamais utilisé d'antivirus. J'en ai juste installé un une fois, j'ai mis à jour la définition de virus, j'ai scanné ma machine qui était vierge de virus, et puis au bout d'un moment je l'ai viré.

Tu as mille fois raison aussi sur la complexité de Windows, et je n'ai jamais manqué de le signaler.

Rendez vous compte, moi qui était habitué a iTunes pour lire mes MP3s, la catastrophe ne passant sur Windows Media Player !!! C'est un bordel inexpliquable, c'est compliqué au possible, parfois ça donne des résultats hasardeux, et souvent j'abandonne tellement c'est trop compliqué et tordu à utiliser. Et je ne parle que d'une application pour lire ses mp3, vous imaginez le reste pour tous les autres applis de Microsoft, les utilitaires, l'OS, le programme d'aide, ...

En revanche, je tiens à mettre à jour certaines fausses idées.
La stabilité par exemple, est exemplaire avec XP. Je dis pas qu'il plante pas, mais j'ai eu droite a autant de plantages qu'avec OS X qui est parfois capricieux lui aussi.
Mais dans l'ensemble, c'est du solide et on est loin des caprices d'OS 9 ou de Windows 95/98.

Moi j'attends toujours un type sur ce forum qui nous annonce qu'il a reçu son G5 et qui commence un peu à bencher, ce serait cool.


----------



## g0g01 (7 Septembre 2003)

Test 4 : 
45 sec macos X.2.6 avec 14 applications ouvertes.
50 sous classic, pas d'autres appli que ps.

Bi 867 MDD 1.2Go. Dans les deux cas 1/2 Go pour photoshop.
A+


----------



## obi wan (12 Septembre 2003)

les résultats du test 4 (celui avec le 'script qui arrache ton mac') sur mon powermac G4 bi 1,42 GHz - 1Go RAM - Radeon 9000 - 2 écrans (c pas négligeable) :

45 secondes  (ouverts en même temps : cinema4D XL, illustrator 10, flash MX, et une petite compression divx en arriere-plan (limitée à un seul proc), iTunes.....)

bref, avant de le mettre à genoux il en faut....   mais j'ai quand même envie d'un G5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aaahh   la consommation à outrance...


----------



## JPTK (13 Septembre 2003)

c clair, t'es un malade, soigne toi déjà avant d'acheter un G5 !


----------



## obi wan (13 Septembre 2003)

lol... bah justement je me demandais si un G5 ce serait pas un bon médicament...


----------



## L'AGE (15 Septembre 2003)

Attention au reglage de la memoire cache dans PS.

Sur un G4 867Mhz 11 secondes pour passer en CMJN reglage sur 8
14 secondes regleges sur 1


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2003)

L'AGE a dit:
			
		

> Attention au reglage de la memoire cache dans PS.
> 
> Sur un G4 867Mhz 11 secondes pour passer en CMJN reglage sur 8
> 14 secondes regleges sur 1



Et en plus clair, avec un peu de ponctuation et des phrases achevées ça donne quoi ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2003)

> Sur un G4 867Mhz 11 secondes pour passer en CMJN reglage sur 8
> 14 secondes regleges sur 1



Ah ça y est j'ai compris, il fallait lire :
Sur un G4 867Mhz, 11 secondes pour passer en CMJN, règlage sur 8, alors qu'il faut 14 secondes si le reglage est sur 1.


----------



## obi wan (15 Septembre 2003)

mais c'est que j'étais jamais allé triffouiller là-bas dedans moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... maintenant que j'ai donné à toshop 90% de ma RAM et que j'ai réglé cette histoire de cache sur 8, je vais refaire les tests...


----------



## obi wan (15 Septembre 2003)

bon eh ben le gain est quand même pas flagrant... j'ai redémarré et fait le test sans aucune autre appli ouverte cette fois :

8 sec pour la pixellisation de l'abeille (test 3)
40 sec pour le script de la mort (test 4)


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2003)

En passant, je l'avais pas vu ce post... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Exemple : je bosse actuellement sur un site web. J'utilise donc Photoshop, Golive, Explorer et Flash en même temps, parfois en plus j'ai le FTP et ImageReady
> Et quand je bosse, je passe mon temps à switcher d'une application à l'autre. Ce qui s'avérait un calvaire sous OS X, même avec 768 Mo de RAM. Maintenant, c'est quasi instantané et c'est devenu un plaisir.



J'ai 768 mo de ram, un G4, exactement les mêmes besoins et je dois dire que j'ai aucun problème, c'est très réactif.


----------



## g0g01 (18 Septembre 2003)

Qd macosX commence à ralentir (ça arrive souvent après 4-5 jours sans reboot), une solution pratique qui évite de rebooter justement est d'ouvrir le terminal et de lancer l'entretien périodique à l'aide de la commande.. periodic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
pseudo% sudo periodic weekly
</pre><hr />
Vous pouvez remplacer weekly par monthly ou daily, laissez le système exécuter la tâche et recommencez à bosser. 
Qt à cette histoire de switch entre applications mieux vaut en rire, passer une image de 10 Mo de 'toshop vers imageready prend 3 secondes, pour un bi pro qui ne tourne qu'à 867Mhz c'est qd même pas trop mal. Ceux qui se plaignent viennent tjrs d'os 9 et ont des machines plutôt vieilles. Panther sera plus rapide, surtout dans l'affichage de texte mais il ne faut pas s'attendre à avoir un système aussi rapide sur G4/400 que sur un bi G5 ou winxp sur un P4 3Ghz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: j'ai mis ma config dans un post au dessus.


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose de faire un test sur photoshop 6 ou 7 peu importe, j'ai bien conscience que ce test n'aura aucune valeur mais c'est juste pour raviver 5 minutes mon envie de power mac et de jaguar.



Tu n'as jamais essayé PSBench ? Ca permettrait de comparer les résultats avec les scores relevés sur le forum ArsTechnica (fréquenté par des utilisateurs PC et/ou Mac). En voilà quelques uns, sans compter les overclocks  :

547 2x 2000 G5 OSX 10.2.7 (G5 plugin, energy settings highest perf)

434 2x 2800 P4 Xeon
427 3200 P4 (800 MHz FSB)
405 3000 P4 (800 MHz FSB)

358 3060 P4 (533 MHz FSB, HT, XP Pro)
357 2x 2200 P4 Xeon (PC 800 RDRAM, HT)
344 1800 G5 OSX 10.2.7 (G5 plugin, energy settings highest perf)
338 2x 2400+ Athlon MP
338 2x 1420 G4 OSX 10.2.4
332 1800 Opteron (dual-channelDDR 333)
332 3200+ Athlon XP
318 3000+ Athlon XP
318 2x 1250 G4 OSX 10.2.5

298 2800+ Athlon XP Barton
286 2x 2000 P4 Xeon
279 2x 1466 Athlon XP
276 1600 G5 OSX 10.2.7 (G5 plugin, MacNNscores)
269 2666 P4 (DDR 333)
267 2x 1000 G4 DDR 10.2
262 2400+ Athlon XP
260 2x 1000 G4 OS 9

250 _1600 Centrino IBM T40_
236 _1600 Centrino Dell D800_
196 _1300 Centrino Sony VAIO Z1A_
196 _1000 G4 17" Powerbook OSX 10.2.6_


----------



## g0g01 (18 Septembre 2003)

Aaaaah MiniMe tu es un sadique, je suis tombé sur ça il y a 5 minutes et c'est toi qui le postes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca va guerroyer ferme dans la battlefront 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2003)

Salut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et le 3) et le 4) tu peux pas les faire toi ???


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2003)

ouah sérieux relis le 4) je suis sûr que tu peux y arriver, même web olivier pourrait le faire... (c'est le 1er nom qui me vient en tête promis Benjamin)


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Bon ki c'est qui fait péter les 4 tests du bas de la page 6 de ce thread avec un g5 là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même si le test 1 et 2 n'ont pas bcp d'intérêt je pense, faites les qd même et ensuite on verra ce que ça donne sur le 3) et surtout sur le 4)


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2003)

g0g01 a dit:
			
		

> Qd macosX commence à ralentir (ça arrive souvent après 4-5 jours sans reboot), une solution pratique qui évite de rebooter justement est d'ouvrir le terminal et de lancer l'entretien périodique à l'aide de la commande.. periodic


Une autre solution consiste à ne pas l'éteindre certaines nuits et à laisser faire Macaroni après l'avoir installé et paramétré...


----------



## mattbr (27 Septembre 2003)

et le test en bas de la page 6 sur un dual avec 1.5 gigas de ram...

72 - 700 0.8 sec
rvb -&gt; cmyk 2.2 sec
guebeille 11 sec
script : 20 sec

oui, ça dépote.


----------



## mattbr (27 Septembre 2003)

dual 2ghz g5 option peinture métallique, s'entend...


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

mattbr a dit:
			
		

> et le test en bas de la page 6 sur un dual avec 1.5 gigas de ram...
> 
> 72 - 700 0.8 sec
> rvb -&gt; cmyk 2.2 sec
> ...



Pas mal pas mal...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci !

N'empêche que bi-pro G4 s'en sort pas mal !


----------



## azerty (27 Septembre 2003)

...jptk, un p'tit tableau comparatif, façon bench, pour résumer tous ces tests ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Hum... je vais regarder à nouveau mais c'est un peu merdique... entre ceux qui n'ont fait que 2 tests, ceux qui ne précisent pas exactement la config de leur machine, ceux qui sont sur classic, toshop  5, 6, 7, et bah c'est pas évident...
CA serait vraiment trop approximatif...
En plus certains on fait les tests alors qu'ils avaient des applis lourdes qui tournaient...
Donc bof quoi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Septembre 2003)

voila ,j'ai les 4 tests,car j'ai maintenant photoshop 7:
2s
10s
23s
2min 10s

le 4 est un peu décevant chez moi...


----------



## JPTK (27 Septembre 2003)

Hum c'est vrai que c'est un peu long pour le 4)... moi c'est 1 min 01, tu devrais plutôt être à 1,30-1,45...
Combien de % de mémoire allouée à toshop ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hum c'est vrai que c'est un peu long pour le 4)... moi c'est 1 min 01, tu devrais plutôt être à 1,30-1,45...
> Combien de % de mémoire allouée à toshop ?



512


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2003)

mon G4 700 se sort très bien de tes 3 1ers tests,mais le 4 avec 2min 10s,il est poussé dans ses limites:
redémarrage,puis ouverture de toshop sans rien d'autre,le max de ram(presque 700 Mo):
a l'arrivée,au bout de 2 min et qq,9 fichiers swap!!
dur ton test...
enfin ,2min ,çà va encore...


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Septembre 2003)

Voici ma participation à ce sujet.

En général j'ai refait trois fois l'opération pour être sur de pas trop me tromper.

Photoshop 7.0 basique :

<ul type="square">[*] Test 1 :  &lt; 1 sec (j'obtiens 3 fois d'affilée 0,91).
[*] Test 2 : 4 sec
[*] Test 3 : entre 9 et 9,5 sec
[*] Test 4 : 1 min 33 ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (fait deux fois seulement ainsi qu'une fois dans l'environnement Classic : 2 min 13).
[/list]

Bon là le G5 est complètement à plat, je ne peux pas modifier Photoshop avec le patch spécial G5, il faut d'abord que je télécharge la mise à jour 7.0.1.
Par conséquent, vous n'aurez de résultats significatifs que la semaine prochaine (à moins que quelqu'un d'autre ne le fasse).


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Septembre 2003)

Hello tout le monde

test effectué sur un Titanium 667 Mhz 768 ram (novembre 2001) os X.2.3 DD externe D2 7200 &amp; photoshop 7.0.1 (37% de ram pour toshop)

test 1: 3 sec,
test 2: 12 sec,
test 3: 42 sec,
test 4: 2 min 44 sec.

Chrono seconde horloge écran.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Septembre 2003)

c'est le manque de RAM qui fait que le test 4 dure 2min chez moi...768 ce n'est meme plus assez...sinon,je n'aurais pas 9 fichier swap a l'arrivée...
il faudrait minimum 1,5Go de RAM voire 2 Go pour faire ce genre de test ...
mais la seuls les power mac, qui peuvent franchire le Go de RAM sont à l'aise...
iMac et eMac qui se contentent d'1 Go maxi,doivent accepter des durées un peu plus longues et du swap...
mais justement ,celuiqui fait tous les jours un test aussi dur que ce test 4 ,doit surement avoir un Power Mac!


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est le manque de RAM qui fait que le test 4 dure 2min chez moi...768 ce n'est meme plus assez...sinon,je n'aurais pas 9 fichier swap a l'arrivée...
> il faudrait minimum 1,5Go de RAM voire 2 Go pour faire ce genre de test ...
> mais la seuls les power mac, qui peuvent franchire le Go de RAM sont à l'aise...
> iMac et eMac qui se contentent d'1 Go maxi,doivent accepter des durées un peu plus longues et du swap...
> mais justement ,celuiqui fait tous les jours un test aussi dur que ce test 4 ,doit surement avoir un Power Mac!



Faut dire que le 4) est assez costaud qd même... mais bon qd je vois qu'il s'effectue en 1 minute chez moi alors que j'ai 768 mo de ram, je crois que l'explicatioon ne réside pas seulement là.
Toujours est-il que ce que tu dis est vrai, avec 1,5 go de ram ton temps diminuerait puisque tu swap, mais de combien ? 

Le résultat de Dark templar est assez hallucinant... je veux bien que toshop n'ait pas le patch mais qd même... faire moins bien que mon G4, y a un couac je pense (orth ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Mais DT t'aurais pas tes 256 mo d'origine par hasard nan ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> le temps de Dark au test 4,c'est pas lié à l'altivec qui est différent de celui du G4?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il est malin ce photoshop... quand il découvre quelque chose il est comme nous, il tatonne un peu, il cherche, il hésite, et ensuite il se ballade tranquille les yeux fermés et les mains ds les poches !


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2003)

Pourquoi j'ai pas prix un bi pro 1,25... pour moi il tiendrait la route encore 2-3 ans sans problèmes je suis sûr... je vais avoir plus de mal à suivre par contre avec le mono 1...
MAIS bon j'y arriverai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : ah ça y est je sais pourquoi  : $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Septembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais DT t'aurais pas tes 256 mo d'origine par hasard nan ?


J'ai les 512 d'origine.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (29 Septembre 2003)

en fait donc, je n'alloue que 37% de mémoire à toshop car en principe, je travaille avec donc toshop, ID, voir illustrator... ensemble, on s'comprend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suppose que si je mets 75% de ram à toshop le temps va varier sensiblement... enfin il me semble.
Ah oui j'avais oublié mais je n'ai pas de mémoire de cache N3.


----------



## mac_steph (10 Octobre 2003)

Comme je viens de recevoir mon G5 1.6 (1.25Go de RAM, Radeon 9600), je me suis amusé à faire le test 4.

La première fois, avec 50% de mémoire allouée à Photoshop: 39''
La seconde fois, avec 80% de mémoire allouée à Photoshop: 23''

Ça déchire !!!!

Stéphane


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2003)

Pas mal, pas mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ca montre bien que les résultats de Dark templar pour le test 4) sont vraiment anormaux... il n'a "que" 512 mo de ram mais bon quand même... lui il fait 1 min 33 avec son G5 1,8 alors que moi c'est 1 min.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Octobre 2003)

Vais refaire ça ce week-end.


----------



## 800007 (13 Octobre 2003)

mac_steph a dit:
			
		

> Comme je viens de recevoir mon G5 1.6 (1.25Go de RAM, Radeon 9600), je me suis amusé à faire le test 4.
> 
> La première fois, avec 50% de mémoire allouée à Photoshop: 39''
> La seconde fois, avec 80% de mémoire allouée à Photoshop: 23''
> ...



Comment on aloue de la mémoire sous OSX


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2003)

Tu lances toshop, tu vas ds mémoire et image cache, et là tu choisis, en %, la mémoire maxi qui peut-être attribué si besoin est, à toshop.


----------



## 800007 (14 Octobre 2003)

Je croyais que osX gerait dynamiquement la mémoire, ce qui revient à utiliser toute celle qui est dispo.... Donc ça sert à quoi d'allouer de la mémoire


----------



## ffabrice (15 Octobre 2003)

800007 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que osX gerait dynamiquement la mémoire, ce qui revient à utiliser toute celle qui est dispo.... Donc ça sert à quoi d'allouer de la mémoire



Ce n'est pas pour allouer de la mémoire, c'est pour indiquer à Photoshop la limite à ne pas dépasser...


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Octobre 2003)

Refait le test 4 avec 85 % de mémoire pour Photoshop : 55 sec.

C'est dû à quoi ? La RAM uniquement ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2003)

Tjs bizarre ton résultat... tu as le patch je sais plus ?
La ram joue énormément ds ce dernier test c'est clair... il faut au moins 1 go je suis sûr pour que ça ne swappe pas.
Faudrait vérifier.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Octobre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait vérifier.


Ok, quelqu'un pour me prêter à durée indéterminée 1 giga de RAM ?


----------



## mac_steph (16 Octobre 2003)

C'est la RAM, c'est certain !

Mon iBook avec 640Mo de RAM gère photoshop bien mieux que le G5 avec 256Mo de RAM... J'avais ouvert une image de 50x50 cm et appliqué le filtre "nuages", eh bien le G5 était + lent...

Donc c'est pour ça que mon G5 embarque 1.25Go de RAM... et maintenant, ça va bien mieux. La preuve, le test 4 en 23''...


----------



## cesmoi666 (16 Octobre 2003)

Ben voilà le test PC ! Win2000.
P4 2.4 Asus/ 1Go ram / Gforce4Ti4800SE sous photoshop7 --&gt;

Taille image : 1s

Rvb vers CMJN : 8s

Pas trop décevant je trouve !.....euh désolé, non ne tirez pas....;-)


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2003)

Je ne sais pas si tu peux faire le test 4, mais le 3 ?


----------



## Olive94 (16 Octobre 2003)

Sur le  test 4   :

Avec mon G4 400 : 1'14 sous OS 9
Avec l'upgrade Gigadesign 1,4 GH : 41' apres reboot sous OS X (80 % de la mémoire allouée dans PS)


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2003)

Ah ouai qd même !!
Faudrait que j'essaye aussi avec 80 %, j'ai pas fait...
Elle tabasse bien ta carte qd même


----------



## Olive94 (16 Octobre 2003)

Je suis assez content des 2 MO de L3 qui sont sur la carte.
Je pense que ca doit accelerer la reactivité (?).

Le bus est a la ramasse par rapport aux G4 G5 ht de gamme, mais dans l'ensemble ca tient le choc.

Vivement Panther.


----------



## Marc-André (17 Octobre 2003)

Test avec Bi-867 Mhz avec photoshop 7.01 et tout plein d'application tel Remote Desktop, Mail, iCal, Safari, Word, Acrobat 6.0 + Distiller, Photoshop 7 (bien attendu), Quark passeport, Quark 6.0 US, Suitcase, filemaker

1- test: 2secondes 20 millièmes
2- test: 3 secondes 50 millièmes

Par defaut le nombre de mémoire utilisé pour photoshop.

Marc-André


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2003)

Mai pourquoi vous zappez tous les tests 3 et 4 ???


----------



## cesmoi666 (17 Octobre 2003)

Parce qu'on commence à la page 1 !! De l'année 2001 ! Où est le test dont tu parles STP !
Moi non plus j'ai pas compris.... Test 3 &amp; 4 !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Octobre 2003)

Au milieu de la page 6


----------



## Olive94 (17 Octobre 2003)

Il faudrait trouver un moyen de résumer ces tests, car ils sont un peu éparpillés JPTK, tu pourrais peut etre faire une page HTML dont le lien serait dans ta signature ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2003)

ah bah oui pas con ça, bien vu olive... je me demandais comment faire... j'ai bête ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je fais ça tout à l'heure


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2003)

Nan en fait c'est nulle ton idée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






bah oui... le lien je vais le mettre où ? En page 10 ?
Et quand on en sera à la 15, tout le monde cherchera le début de test ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mettre le lien dans ma signature ?
Bof..
Na le mieux c'est de créer un nouveau thread avec mon post de la page 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci qd même...


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2003)

Si un modo pouvait fermer mon thread merci


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

_modérateur service bonjour, ce service vous sera facturé 274,68 euros HT (+38,58 euros HT de frais de dossier), merci d'effectuer le paiement avant le 18/10/03 minuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------

